# SPECIES LIST PDF (The Tarantula Bibliography)



## Michael Jacobi (May 22, 2012)

The *May 2012* release of *THE TARANTULA BIBLIOGRAPHY* is now online. There have been many revisions including the recent changes to Selenocosmiinae (West, Nunn & Hogg, 2012). The full website is the best way to research the world's 918 theraphosid spider species, but many have asked for a simple list of species that can be easily downloaded and printed. With this release I have added just such a document - a complete alphabetical listing of the current 918 species (in 121 genera) with nothing more than scientific name, country(ies) of origin and subfamily. *To download click here*. Of course, this list is updated as taxonomic works are published so re-download periodically to ensure you have the most current list. There is a link to the *Species List PDF* at the upper right of each page of *THE TARANTULA BIBLIOGRAPHY*.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ivymike1973 (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for the list. Very cool.


----------



## Vespula (May 22, 2012)

This is awesome!


----------



## Michael Jacobi (May 31, 2012)

You are all very welcome. The site itself has many more features, but many people have requested a text listing and, therefore, I created the PDF for the most recent site revision. I have again updated the PDF and do so periodically, so ensure that you re-download as needed so you have the most current edition.

The direct link is: http://exoticfauna.com/tarantulabibliography/pdf/Theraphosidae_Species_List.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome and helpful list.!!!  but it seems that the list ends on the Brachypelma genus only where is the rest?


----------



## metallica (Jun 1, 2012)

list runs 20 pages with no problem. ends with Xenesthis.


----------



## poisoned (Jun 1, 2012)

yannigarrido2 said:


> Awesome and helpful list.!!!  but it seems that the list ends on the Brachypelma genus only where is the rest?


+1 on that


----------



## creepa (Jun 1, 2012)

Great list!!

But Monocentropus is missing the longimanus.

And Selenobrachys philippinus is not in the correct genus.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jun 1, 2012)

_Selenobrachys philippinus_ is now _Orphnaecus philippinus_ (West, R.C., S.C. Nunn & S. Hogg. 2012.). My list and the Tarantula Bibliography site is accurate and current. It tracks present theraphosid taxonomy. That's the point of it. If something is different than what you are used to it is because there has been a taxonomic change you are unaware of.

I did accidentally omit _Monocentropus longimanus_ (from the Species List PDF, not the Tarantula Bibliography site). Thanks for catching the error. Since the list double-checks the species count, that makes it 919 species in 121 genera. The corrections have been made. Please download again. I am starting an email subscription to receive a new copy of the PDF in your inbox each time it is revised. It will be added to the site this weekend.


----------



## natebugman (Jun 1, 2012)

yannigarrido2 said:


> Awesome and helpful list.!!!  but it seems that the list ends on the Brachypelma genus only where is the rest?


I had the same problem. Make sure you go to the Tarantula Bibliography page first and click on the link for the list from there to get the list. If you use the one in the original post that says CLICK HERE, you'll get the 5 page version that ends with Brachypelma without subfamilies.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah... Apologies... Yes, the link in the initial post in this thread is missing one letter and therefore displays an early test version. Unfortunately, I can no longer edit my post, but I can delete the other page from my server so that you get nothing instead of a partial list. Perhaps a moderator can fix for me ( Theraphosidae_  not Theraphosida_ ). But the correct link is at the website.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks!! Very cool site and awesome PDF.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jun 3, 2012)

I have added an email subscription for updates to The Tarantula Bibliography. You may subscribe here (link is also at the top right of each TB webpage below species/genus count and Species List PDF download link). Once subscribed you will receive email notification of revisions to the site as well as an updated Species List PDF in your InBox any time it is edited.


----------

